# Dancing With The Stars - Season 13



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Season 13 cast will be announced on the Bachelor Pad on August 29th.
Season Premiere - September 19th.

Are you ready?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it.  I never thought I'd enjoy that show and watched it for the first time in the middle of the season.  I love the show and feel bad when any one is kicked off.  Since I'm such a klutz, they all seem like terrific dancers to me. I think I was a fantastic dancer in my past life but was so egotistic and mean to everyone, Karma brought me back as a klutz   I think I probably was a wonderful but conceited athlete also.  Karma's making me repent for that also.  In school, I was usually one of the last to be picked for a team. :-(


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I am looking forward to it!  Has anyone heard any rumors as to who any of the contestants will be?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

eee! My main guilty pleasure.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Rumors I've seen:

Snookie
Hope Solo (hope so!)
Ron Artest
Rob Kardashian (didnt know there was a boy in the family)
Jenna Jameson

I thought they were going for bigger names this season.  Apparently not.    

I watch mostly for the pros.  I hear Mak's bro will be a pro this season and hope my favorites Derek, Anna and Chelsie are all back.  It was along season with no Derek last season.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we are getting closer - if hurricane Irene does not harm us all too much.
And the announcement of the cast is rapidly approaching - then we will have much to speculate about.

And much to look forward to.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Snookie is the only name I recognize and I don't even watch Jersey Shore.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well apparently the info will be made available around 10.
Saw a "rumor" that Derek Hough will be returning.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope Derek Hough comes back.  I missed him.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the announced "stars":

Chaz Bono. Sonny and Cher’s famous child was the subject of the recent documentary Becoming Chaz, which aired on OWN and is now up for three Emmys.

Nancy Grace. The outspoken legal commentator and host of her eponymous show on HLN is expected to maintain her hectic schedule while donning the Danskins.

Ricki Lake. The actress/author is looking to return to the daytime talk show circuit by launching one in the fall of 2012.

Rob Kardashian. The younger brother of Kourtney, Kim and Khloe has worked as a talent manager but has been known to show up from time to time on the family reality shows.

David Arquette. The actor and ex-husband of Courteney Cox recently celebrated his sobriety on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno.

Ron Artest. The 6-foot-7 forward from the Los Angeles Lakers is petitioning the courts to change his name to Metta World Peace.

Kristin Cavallari. The former star of MTV’s The Hills and Laguna Beach has kept busy by doing charity work for the kids.

J.R. Martinez. The All My Children actor also works as a motivational speaker.

Hope Solo. The gorgeous goal keeper gained millions of followers this summer while playing for the U.S. Women’s National Soccer Team.

Elisabetta Canalis. It can’t be fun to be known as the gal who was dumped by George Clooney but hey, the ravishing actress from Italy has other credits, too: She recurred on TNT’s Leverage!

Chynna Phillips. The Wilson Phillips crooner who’s married to Billy Baldwin recently made a much-appreciated cameo in Bridesmaids.

Carson Kressley. The fashion expert best known for Queer Eye and How to Look Good Naked now has a show on OWN called Carson Nation.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The ABC site says that they will announce the professionals and who they are paired with on Good Morning America tomorrow, Wednesday August 31.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

That's a very interesting line-up! I've never watched, but may have to start.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What a line-up! I'll watch, of course. I just hope Rob Kardashian isn't as clumsy as his sister.

Right now I'm watching a kind of Bollywood Idol.  Individual singers and individual dancers. I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

What show is that, Gertie?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> What show is that, Gertie?


It's on Hulu and it's called Destination Bollywood. They showed some Bollywood videos after the competition part. I think there are seven episodes. Very enjoyable.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Pro soccer player Hope Solo will cha-cha along with "DWTS" vet Maksim Chmerkovskiy.
Chaz Bono will dance with Lacey Schwimmer.
"All My Children" actor J.R. Martinez has been paired with Karina Smirnoff. 
Nancy Grace will shimmy with Irish dance pro Tristan MacManus, who's making his debut on the show this season.
Rob Kardashian, will hit the dance floor with two-time champion Cheryl Burke. 
Ron "Metta World Peace" Artest and Peta Murgatroyd.
Ricki Lake and three-time champ Derek Hough.
Elisabetta Canalis is paired Maksim's brother Val Chmerkovskiy. 
Carson Kressley will dance with Anna Trebunskaya.
Chynna Phillips will dance with Tony Dovolani.
David Arquette will dance with Kym Johnson.
Kristin Cavallari will dance with two-time champ Mark Ballas.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

gina1230 said:


> I hope Derek Hough comes back. I missed him.


Your wish has been granted.

P.S. Is it sad that I'm addicted to Bachelor Pad?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't see Chelsie or Dmitri on the list but at least Derek is back. I liked Damian, too, but I heard he wasn't coming back.

When is the first show?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

september 19th, I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> september 19th, I think.


Thanks.

I'll be watching it on the website so I won't be commenting in real time.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Chmerkovskiy brothers on DWTS.  YUM.  I'm voting for them.  I don't care who their partners are.  

Just kidding.  (maybe)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope Derek is coming back. He could actually make _me_ look like I can dance.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Even with the "drama" that is already building, I am looking forward to this season.
Not as much fun as SYTYCD but a nice show anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mamiller said:


> I hope Derek is coming back. He could actually make _me_ look like I can dance.


Yes, Derek is partnered with Ricki Lake.



geoffthomas said:


> Even with the "drama" that is already building, I am looking forward to this season.
> Not as much fun as SYTYCD but a nice show anyway.


My only objection to DWTS is the music choices. They cha-cha to rock music when I want Latin music for the cha-cha. They do this with every style.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok only 2 weeks till the new season.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

What a LINE UP!!!!!
Maks, of course, paired with the tall partner. 

And I'm glad that Derek is back, he is a joy to watch.

I really missed the show over the summer. Something about it just grabs me.

I think between this line up, Tom Beregon, and our esteemed judges, the side commentary should be beyond the pale!!!!!!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think they should have a spin-off..."Dancing with the Kindleboarders" That would be a hoot!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Sig Hansen, crab fisherman extroardinaire, to be a star. He wants to be on the show. Maybe next year.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think they should get Gordon Ramsey............have to bleep his entire segment though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I think they should get Gordon Ramsey............have to bleep his entire segment though.


Can you imagine what he would do to his partner?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah just thinking makes me laugh.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am seeing quite a few "news bites" about the Chaz Bono participation.
The show will get a lot of "free" publicity because of this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am seeing quite a few "news bites" about the Chaz Bono participation.
> The show will get a lot of "free" publicity because of this.


Both Lacey and Cher have been giving Chaz a lot of support.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I think the pros are bigger stars than the celebrities at this point.  I'm excited to see Hope Solo and Ricki Lake - mostly because she's with Derek.  But I'm going to miss Chelsie, Louis and Dmitry.  I hope they're back next season.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I watch the show for several reasons (among them Maks, Maks, Maks, and Derek), as well as Tom Bergeron and the judges. (I think Tom's an absolute hoot!). Can't say that I'm a fan of Brooke's, but at least she asked slightly better questions last season than she did in the previous one. (That's not saying a lot, though.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we have to give Brooke credit for having won this very competition.
And she is better than "what's her name" (Oh yeah Samantha Harris).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well we have to give Brooke credit for having won this very competition.
> And she is better than "what's her name" (Oh yeah Samantha Harris).


You're right. I definitely give her credit for her win. It just seems as if she asks the most inane questions most of the time.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> And she is better than "what's her name" (Oh yeah Samantha Harris).


Oh God, she was horrrrrible.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In "what's her name"'s defense, I believe the writers give Tom all the good lines.  And the second-banana person gets the difficult, get-a-quick-statement-from-the-contestant role.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

The difference is that Brooke is actually given lines and questions; Bergeron is given a few things to say but spends much of the night "winging it." He's one of the best live presenters, if not the best, currently working in American TV. Nothing fazes him and he always has a quip. He'd eclipse any partner; I don't envy anyone who has to keep up with him!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll take Brooke over what's her name any day. Too bad the writers can't come up with something else besides "What are you feeling right now." That seems to be the most popular question for the last decade at least.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, so now we have started.
The basketball player has big ego and big feet. Gone fast unless he learns to dance.
A couple cute young ladies tried hard.
The young Kardasian guy seems to be almost as much attitude as the Situation.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, so now we have started.
> The basketball player has big ego and big feet. Gone fast unless he learns to dance.
> A couple cute young ladies tried hard.
> The young Kardasian guy seems to be almost as much attitude as the Situation.


I won't get to see it until tomorrow but I want to read your comments tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nancy Grace was no better than I expected.
George Clooney's ex was not as good as I thought she might be but she looked good with Maks' brother.
Now Hope has promise and Maks is just the guy to bring  it out for her.
David Arquette & Kym Johnson were pretty good.
The ex-soldier J.R. Martinez and Karina did well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Factoid about JR Martinez--he's currently on All My Children (it's last week is this week).  He answered a casting call for a verteran to have a short stint on AMC, won the part and did so well and was so popular he's been on the show for years now....so I would never count him out.  Glad to see he did well!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ricky Lake did better than I expected and of course Derek looked great.
This bunch promises a good show.
Several who look like they will be the first to go.
No one who looks like the "best" IMHO.
And now for Chaz......


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I thought the best "stars" were Chyna, David and J.R.  - Hope shows promise.
Others could improve a lot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ricki should do well. Besides the fact that she has Derek, she danced the tango with Brendan Fraser in Mrs. Winterbourne and she did a lot of dancing in Hairspray.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG, I loved Mrs. Winterbourne.. (Yes, I did just type that)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mamiller said:


> OMG, I loved Mrs. Winterbourne.. (Yes, I did just type that)


It was a fun movie. I loved when they were all confessing to the murder.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

This is going to be a fun season! My first off would be Ron Artest, but I'm betting it'll be Clooney's ex. Clumsy and I bet she has no fan base.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet. I'll have to check later today to see if it's been posted.

Just watched the season finale from last year. Why didn't I remember that Hines Ward won? I think I didn't want to remember.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

People vote for the one they want to win, which is not necessarily the best dancer.  That is the trouble with popularity contests. And if the judges say "the public would be foolish to vote for you", then the public might not.  So where is the "justice" in that?  But I watch to be entertained, not to see the best person win.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> People vote for the one they want to win, which is not necessarily the best dancer. That is the trouble with popularity contests. And if the judges say "the public would be foolish to vote for you", then the public might not. So where is the "justice" in that? But I watch to be entertained, not to see the best person win.
> 
> Just sayin......


Right and I wanted Kirstie to win. 

Just watched. Not a bad first show. The bottom four stars deserve to be there but the others show a lot of potential.

Chynna may be graceful and beautiful, but she fumbled at least twice. I think Hope danced the better waltz. I hope Ricki sticks around because I know she has a lot to offer. By-by to Nancy and Elisabetta.

Chaz and JR were both surprises. JR was definitely the standout male dancer. Chaz's footwork was good and I hope he sticks around long enough to lose 20 or 30 pounds. Lacey did a good job of showcasing him.

David, Rob and Ron can all go home this week. I hope Carson will be there for a while because he put a smile on my face.

I just realized that I get ABC with an antenna. I just have to hook it up to my L/R TV before next Monday. YAY!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I think JR may get my vote this year though Karina drives me bonkers and really grates on my last nerve.  I also like Ricki/Derek.  Hoiping "World Peace Artest" goes away quickly lol


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the meet the contestants show was ok.  But really unnecessary.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I think JR may get my vote this year though Karina drives me bonkers and really grates on my last nerve. I also like Ricki/Derek. Hoiping "World Peace Artest" goes away quickly lol


I agree on all three counts! I did have to laugh out loud about the "Where's my ear?" line.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well no surprise that Rob is in the bottom three.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

My choice for first vote out : Elisabetta.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I agree on all three counts! I did have to laugh out loud about the "Where's my ear?" line.


THAT was funny


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok this was a good result.
Not much talent there....sorry My Opinion.
But an enjoyable group.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Chaz danced with injury and was stiff.
David was out of control,
Lots of entertainment.
Derek was in good form.

How did you all like the peformances?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Where was everyone last night? I wanted to read your comments.

I just finished watching. Not a memorable show


Spoiler



but my top two are definitely Ricki and JR. I think they scored JR too low because of the choreo, but he really danced it well.



My guess for going home tomorrow are either


Spoiler



Nancy Grace or Chaz


.

You're right, Geoff. Not a lot of talent there.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And what is Brooke wearing? a sparkly snakeskin?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> And what is Brooke wearing? a sparkly snakeskin?


Oh, my. I had a pair of snakeskin shoes but they weren't sparkly and my mother stole them.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I am not surprised at the elimination.
Actually there are at least three that could easily have gone home tonight.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I am not surprised at the elimination.
> Actually there are at least three that could easily have gone home tonight.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I'm a little surprised because she really improved. I thought she saved herself this week, but she wasn't going to last long anyway. I think she just didn't have the fanbase to keep her around.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess there is a sympathy/political-correctness vote happening for Chaz.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I guess there is a sympathy/political-correctness vote happening for Chaz.


Yes, I agree. He did pretty good the first week but this week was a disaster. But don't forget, Lacey has a big fanbase and she pulls in a lot of votes, too. Remember Steve O?

On the other hand, Nancy Grace was more of a disaster. Poor Tristan. He practically had to haul her around the floor. I would rather see Chaz stick around another week than Nancy.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

But if Nancy's gone, then Tristan's gone.  

He's a cutie. And that accent!  

I'd be happy to see Rob or David go.  I will never understand the Kardashian phenomena and David seems so fragile.  I'm afraid he's going to break down and go back to his addictions.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The only thing to ease Clooney's ex's departure was that she couldn't understand a word the judges said.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't seem too get to excited about anyone.  Poor David, Rob and Carson are so uncoordinated.  They should be the next to go.  Nancy is not much better.  Elizabetta had no fanbase.  She was improving.  Chaz won't last with his knee issues.  He is light on his feet though.  J.R. is talented as is Chynna.  Ricki is OK; I think that Derek could make just about anyone look good.  He is amazing.  I am still waiting to care enough to vote for someone.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> I can't seem to get to excited about anyone. Poor David, Rob and Carson are so uncoordinated. They should be the next to go. Nancy is not much better. Elizabetta had no fanbase. She was improving. Chaz won't last with his knee issues. He is light on his feet though.  J.R. is talented as is Chynna. Ricki is OK; I think that Derek could make just about anyone look good. He is amazing. I am still waiting to care enough to vote for someone.


Ditto.

My feelings exactly except that I like JR.
I would like to see him go all the way.
I expect to see Chynna and JR in the final.

Just sayin....


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Geoff, I think you have it, and JR to win. I don't care if that was more of a Lindy Hop last night than a jive, he KILLED it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah and the twist-lift fit the dance so perfectly that I amost didn't know what Carrie-Ann was talking about even after the second watching.  I think Karinna has a winner this time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Geoff, I think you have it, and JR to win. I don't care if that was more of a Lindy Hop last night than a jive, he KILLED it.





geoffthomas said:


> Yeah and the twist-lift fit the dance so perfectly that I amost didn't know what Carrie-Ann was talking about even after the second watching. I think Karinna has a winner this time.


Totally agree. As much as I like Ricki, she's going to have to really improve to catch up with JR. He's fantastic and I'd be happy to see him win.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I really don't think there is going to be any major drama or "happenings" this season.
But that is perfectly ok.  I would enjoy just watching the "stars" develop and do their best.

Just sayin......


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

One of the few shows I enjoy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Although I was hoping to see Max win the mirror ball trophy (which I wanted him to win with Kirstie), I can't imagine very many people not pulling for J.R. He's a fantastic dancer, has an indomitable spirit, and has sacrificed a lot to serve our country. In my book, he's deserving of all good things that come his way. What a guy!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was fun to see Dimitry dancing with Chelsea on Tuesday.

both favorites of mine and always nice to see the bleed-over from SYTYCD.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> It was fun to see Dimitry dancing with Chelsea on Tuesday.
> 
> both favorites of mine and always nice to see the bleed-over from SYTYCD.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Oh, goodness, forgot to watch the results show. I'm on it.

Yes and Lacey did wonderful choreo last week for the group dance. Did anyone notice how much Peta looked like Lacey?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So here we are again.
Dancing to something emotional to each.
J.R and Ricki looking good.
Rob looked better than he has.
Chaz is on the block.
Carson got better.
Again I say J.R. looked the best.
Ricki and Derek were strong.
I loved Hope and Macs.
Nancy has improved.


Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So here we are again.
> Dancing to something emotional to each.
> J.R and Ricki looking good.
> Rob looked better than he has.
> ...


I'll watch tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I agree, Geoff. Some of the dancing was excellent, and J.R. really touched me. That guy has more heart than anyone I've seen lately. Talk about heroic. I think Chynna is a beautiful dancer, and loved Ricki and Derek. I'm a diehard Maks fan after last season, but I don't know if Hope will make it until the end. Maybe she'll be able to loosen up a bit and "learn to walk," with Maks' help.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah...I really do love Hope, but she needs some "girlie" lessons.
And while I like her, I already really like J.R. and Ricki and Chynna.
So I can sit back and enjoy - lot's of nice folks to watch.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I adore Carson. That is all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Poor Chaz. He needs to lose 50 pounds and then come back to try again.

Kristin was off the music more than once.

I was quite impressed with Carson's improvement.

Chynna danced a lovely and graceful Rumba but I'm afraid it lacked passion.

A respectable Foxtrot from Rob, but he definitely needs to loosen up more.

Not JR's best but I still enjoyed the dance. I think he needs meatier dances with lots of content.

Nancy's best dance. Tristan didn't have to push her around the floor so much.

I don't like Ricki anymore. I want to dance that Rumba with Derek. <jealoustempertantrum> Great choreo and she danced it beautifully and with passion. Even made me forget (for a moment) Kayla and Kupono dancing Mia Michael's choreo to Gravity

Hope can do the steps but she's rather clunky at times. Not nearly as bad as Kim or Kate, but she was also off the music a couple of times.

Even shirtlessness didn't help David. He did actually move his feet a couple of times, didn't he?

My favorite tonight was Ricki, the green-eyed monster notwithstanding.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just heard Julianne is going to be back dancing next week, I guess on the results show.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I think that Chaz, Dave and Rob should go home....in that order.
But that is apparently not what America voted for.
So Kristin goes home.

A fun season, but no-one so good that it really matters who wins.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just read about the results. Guess


Spoiler



Chaz


 has a bigger fanbase than we thought. Or maybe everyone is looking forward to


Spoiler



Cher


 appearing on the show.

Carson did so much better this week, I hated to see him in the bottom.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

What can you say about JR?  He's wonderful in so many ways.
I think Carson is cute and he seems to be getting more confident in his dances. At first I thought he was going for laughs because he wasn't sure he could make it as a dancer.
I'm pulling for David Arquette.  I think he suffers from a lack of self confidence,
I'm not a fan of the Kardashians (the women) and I'm hoping Rob outshines them.
If Chaz loses a lot more weight, he might move more artistically.  I applaud his courage.
I never cared for Nancy Grace because of her big mouth but she comes across more likeable on this show.  I'd like to see her do well because it seems to mean so much to her.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Kristin Cavallari said it right - this is a popularity contes not about dancing.  And the bottom three are not necessarily the three with the lowest scores.  Supposedly just the bottom one.
I think "we" needed to hold on to Chaz so that we could get bigger ratings next week with Cher showing up and Julian promoting Footloose.
Talk about focused marketing.
But I have never felt this was a competition show.
It has always been about ratings.
And exposure for B-list personalities.
The "stars" get career assist in return for exposing some skin and their weak dancing skills.  The show gets viewers - more if there are injuries or stars to gossip about or outright hate.

All that said, it is still pretty good entertainment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> All that said, it is still pretty good entertainment.


There are always the gems.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

> Well I think that Chaz, Dave and Rob should go home....in that order.
> But that is apparently not what America voted for.
> So Kristin goes home.
> 
> A fun season, but no-one so good that it really matters who wins


ditto


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas oddsmakers have chimed in. I agree on the top four but after that, it's all down to the vagaries of the voters.

J.R. Martinez 1.57

Ricki Lake 3.5

Chynna Phillips 7

Hope Solo 13

Robert Kardashian 29

David Arquette 34

Chaz Bono 151

Nancy Grace 251

Carson Kressley 301


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I agree with you Gertie.
Interesting list.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I think I agree with you Gertie.
> Interesting list.


The first four are my top four, also. As for the rest, it's probably anybody's guess. That said, one of the top four could go home next week, of course. The celebrities who interest me the least are Nancy Grace and Rob Kardashian.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know what Chynna was doing out there, but it certainly wasn't dancing. It looked like she was just scrambling around trying to keep up with Tony.

Biggest improvement for me was David Arquette. 

Maks was adorable as Woody and Hope made a cute Jesse. I really enjoyed their dance.

I think Carson is going home tonight and it will be a great loss to the show. He's so entertaining.

I thought Ricki did very well, although I certainly wouldn't have scored her a 10.

JR ... what can I say ... he was wonderful. I thoroughly enjoyed his foxtrot and I'm really rooting for him to win. I think the judges underscored him. 

Maybe the judges are setting up Derek for another win, but I would really like to see one of the other pros win, especially when they deserve it. Tony came so close with Stacy Kiebler and Maks came so close with Kirstie. I'd like to see Karina and JR take it this time. JR deserves it (unless something awful happens) and Karina is due.

It was a pretty good week. Movie week was definitely fun.

The only movie I didn't recognize was Ricki's. Was that the Tim Burton movie?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ricki and Derek's dance was Hitchcock's Psycho...I don't know about the 10s either, but I think the choreography was fantastic.  

I'm rooting for JR...he took on the odds on All My Children and became a recurring character out of a four day job and now he's doing something similar on DWTS, and that's on top of his injuries.  What an amazing heart.

I think Chynna might be going home tonight.  She was terrible....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ricki and Derek's dance was Hitchcock's Psycho...I don't know about the 10s either, but I think the choreography was fantastic.


Thanks. I thought with the big moon in the back it was from The Nightmare Before Christmas.



> I'm rooting for JR...he took on the odds on All My Children and became a recurring character out of a four day job and now he's doing something similar on DWTS, and that's on top of his injuries. What an amazing heart.


Hope so.



> I think Chynna might be going home tonight. She was terrible....
> 
> Betsy


Definitely hope so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Am I the only one that thought Chynna's 7s were gifts?  As I said, I thought she was terrible, and I don't think she has the fan base some of the others have...  That was one of the worse performances this late in the season that I have ever seen.  I feel sorry for her, but she choked.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Am I the only one that thought Chynna's 7s were gifts? As I said, I thought she was terrible, and I don't think she has the fan base some of the others have... That was one of the worse performances this late in the season that I have ever seen. I feel sorry for her, but she choked.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I definitely agree. I have no use at all for Nancy Grace, but even Nancy did way better than Chynna. Heck, Chaz did better than Chynna.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok Gertie that is stretching it.
Chaz did better than he ever did before.
and actually showed us some footwork for a little while.
And I did like david's performance for the first time.
And poor Chynna blew it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was very disappointed in Chynna. She looked so lost.

I agree that the Toy Story number was cute, but Woody and Jessie were not an item. Woody is in love with Bo Peep, so it kinda creeped me out!! OK, maybe I know too much about Toy Story, but I am a Grandma after all!!

Looking forward to the results tonight!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Am kinda enjoying the new Tim Allen show.
Just what you would expect of him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I was very disappointed in Chynna. She looked so lost.
> 
> I agree that the Toy Story number was cute, but Woody and Jessie were not an item. Woody is in love with Bo Peep, so it kinda creeped me out!! OK, maybe I know too much about Toy Story, but I am a Grandma after all!!
> 
> Looking forward to the results tonight!!


Yes, and poor Bo went in the donate box.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, and poor Bo went in the donate box.


 

LOL


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, here we go.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just now starting to watch on DVR. Won't tame me long.to catch up.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I did expect Chaz to go on this week.
You can't cut him after you manage to get Cher to come to the studio.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I did expect Chaz to go on this week.
> You can't cut him after you manage to get Cher to come to the studio.


Agreed

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It ended pretty much the way I thought it would. BUT, it was great seeing Juliann back on the dance floor. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I did expect Chaz to go on this week.
> You can't cut him after you manage to get Cher to come to the studio.


I kind of figured that's why Chaz was safe last week. Everyone wanted to see Cher. I wanted to see what she was wearing but they didn't show her full length.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Ricki and J.R. were the best.
And Chaz and Carson were the worst.
I will admit that Dave was improved.
Nancy was improved.
and Chaz was improved.

So maybe Carson is going home.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, nice seeing the Bangles again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's going to be Carson....

Betsy


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope it's not Carson.  He makes me laugh.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Although she tries so hard, I'd rather lose Nancy Grace before anyone else, even though she may be a better dancer than Chaz and Carson,  I love the fact that Rob Kardashian is outshining obnoxious Kim.  I'm in awe of JR and hope he wins.  Too bad it can't be a joint win because Ricki is well deserving of the prize.  I'm rooting for David Arquette also.  He's trying so hard and maybe will be able to save his marriage.  His wife and child seem very proud of him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Quite surprised at Chaz' performance. Lacey choreos well for him.

Most improved for me this week was Rob.

Decent performances from everyone except Carson. Alas, I'm ready for him to go. Kicks but no flicks.

JR and Ricki continue to dominate even with a few missteps. I'm enjoying them both so much, I don't care which one wins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I was picking based on my least favorites, it would be either David Arquette or Nancy Grace...  and it could be one of them.  Especially Arquette as I'm not sure he has as big a fan base as Carson.  But Carson was terrible.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I may be the only one that thinks Hope should go. I said that last night and my mom fussed at me! I just an not that impressed with her.  My fav is JR which goes against my always wanting Derek and whoever to win!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I think I may be the only one that thinks Hope should go. I said that last night and my mom fussed at me! I just an not that impressed with her. My fav is JR which goes against my always wanting Derek and whoever to win!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Hope is really, really awkward. She does the steps just fine, but there's a whole lot more to dancing than the steps. She really hasn't improved at all. Now that Carson is gone, it's a toss up for me as to who should go next; Hope or Nancy. I haven't liked Nancy from the beginning.

I'm now rooting for David to join JR and Ricki in the finals. He's shown steady improvement over the last two weeks.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think that may be it Gertie. Hope seems awkward to me. I see JR and Rikki as the final 2. I would pick David and Rob (although I didn't like him at first) to round out the final 4.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like Hope as a person and as an athlete.
But she just insn't "girly".
Even Macs can put on "girly" to demonstrate.
Not sure she can "get it".


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok Ricki and Derek deserved two 10s - IMHO.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

More dancing from Chaz in this one than in all of the prior dances this season together.
Still sad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got to see Rob and Cheryl. What was with Cheryl? She doesn't dance the cha-cha like that. She was flinging herself around like a crazy person. Was she trying to draw attention away from Rob the Robot? 

This is the first week I didn't find Nancy Grace boring. She goofed up a couple of times but she was actually fun to watch.

And that's all I was able to see before I had to come home. What did Ricki and Derek dance to?


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

if maks and hope go home this week (which would be fine with me because i don't like her) how much do you think his comments to len and about the judges will count?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not much.
I do seriously wonder how much is "scripted".
However it sounds like Maks is going to be written-out.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

J.R. and Karina were the best.
Just sayin.....


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I think JR will win and Ricki will be second.  I'd like David to be third and Rob to be fourth.  I think Chaz will go tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got to see Rob and Cheryl. What was with Cheryl? She doesn't dance the cha-cha like that. She was flinging herself around like a crazy person. Was she trying to draw attention away from Rob the Robot?
> 
> This is the first week I didn't find Nancy Grace boring. She goofed up a couple of times but she was actually fun to watch.
> 
> And that's all I was able to see before I had to come home. What did Ricki and Derek dance to?


I agree about Nancy, Gertie. Rick and Derek danced to "Luck be a lady tonight" and it was beautiful.

I think Hope will go...I think Maks's comments will hurt them with viewers. Telling Len that maybe he should retire (or words to that effect) and saying "I made this show what it is" is going to turn people off. And I like Maks.....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> My fav is JR which goes against my always wanting Derek and whoever to win!


My feelings exactly!

Betsy


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Nancy actually looked like she was enjoying it tonight; good for her. She did a nice job. Maks has a big gob and needs to shut it from time to time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree about Nancy, Gertie. Rick and Derek danced to "Luck be a lady tonight" and it was beautiful.


I'll get to see it tomorrow. Especially looking forward to Kristen Chenowith.



> I think Hope will go...I think Maks's comments will hurt them with viewers. Telling Len that maybe he should retire (or words to that effect) and saying "I made this show what it is" is going to turn people off. And I like Maks.....
> 
> Betsy


I think you're right. The Twitter folk are all a-chirp about it. Maks can get pretty biting, but that seems like it was over the top even for him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll get to see it tomorrow. Especially looking forward to Kristen Chenowith.
> 
> I think you're right. The Twitter folk are all a-chirp about it. Maks can get pretty biting, but that seems like it was over the top even for him.


Chenowith was great...my husband even watched that part. We saw her in Promises, Promises in New York.

Betsy


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with what Maks said but not HOW he said it.  The judges do give some of the celebs a break.  They score those who have little content or are just plain stuggling the same as Hope.  She is not graceful, but she is at least coordinated.  I think that he wants them to at least judge them all consistantly.  It is obvious that they lay off some of them....he just had finally had it, I think.
That being said,  I love JR


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Nancy was better. Still think Hope is too stiff. Rikki was great and I still love JR!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Angela said:


> Nancy was better. Still think Hope is too stiff. Rikki was great and I still love JR!


I agree, but I really don't care for Nancy. She is constantly second-guessing Tristan's choreography, which I think shows tremendous disrespect for him. He's the professional, and I don't think she has the expertise in the art of dancing to tell him how to choreograph the dances. All in all, she seems quite overbearing to me. My favorite is J.R., and I loved it when Rikki said something to the effect of,


Spoiler



"I'll gladly come in second to the war hero."


 (That's the gist of her remark, although I don't remember exactly how she said it.)

I think that J.R. has really brought out the best qualities of Karina, in much the same way that Kirstie brought out the best in Maks last season. The emergence of soft, tender sides of both Karina and Maks has been something that I've enjoyed watching. Prior to last season, I thought that both of them were fantastic dancers, but were very egotistical. Now, I feel differently about both.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I also agree with the content of what Mak said. The judges give a pass to some of the worst dancers, especially if their personal history is interesting/sad, but then nit pick the better dancers. Carrie Ann is the worst. 

What annoyed me last night is how the judges RAVED about JR's danced and the. Len gave him a 9. I've watched nearly every episode of DWTS ever and that was THE best dance I've seen. The only one that's ever had dancing on par with that dance was Kristy Yamaguchi.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PeeWee Herman is supporting David Arquette on Twitter. 

I swear, I'm not making this up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

@Gertie: 

By the way, this isn't the first time Maks had called Len old: last April he also said so:
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/entertainment/post/2010/04/angry-maks-len-goodman-too-old-to-judge-dancing-/1

But I think that was after the judging. But I know this isn't the first time he's argued during the judging. Good thing they turn in the scores first. 

I do think the judges play favorites a bit in their comments, but I don't think their scores have been skewed particularly. I mean, Hope is clearly worst than JR and Ricki. As for Maks, honesty is not always the best policy when trying to influence the public... 

Cynicism Alert! [cynicism on]And bear in mind it is a TV show... in most reality shows, a lot of the decision making is done in the background, so we don't get to see the recommendations the producers pass on to the person/persons who make the choices. In DWTS, there's no opportunity for behind the scene counseling between the dancing and the scoring, and there is a "judges score" vs "audience vote" that has to be dealt with. I'm sure feedback on the producers about who they would like to see continue is given ahead of time and the judges have to fold that into their comments to try to sway the popular vote a bit.[/cynicism]


Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Adding to the cynicism, as I stated before I believe a lot of the "spontaneous" stuff is scripted.  This is after all entertainment.  We have certain people on only because they will draw an audience.  And others come on to get exposure for a new career or reviving an old one.
I seem to recall that both Karina and Maks have indicated that they are ready to move on.  It occurs to me that Maks outburst provides the perfect excuse.  And Hope really doesn't get hurt because she had no real chance of winning this thing anyway.  Obviously J.R. and Ricki are the talent pool.  

And yes I also loved Ms. Chenowith.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I felt so sorry for poor Chaz. He needed to lose a lot of weight before he even attempted this, and he's been trying so hard but it's just not there. My heart broke a little for him. And I'm sad for Hope, too, because she's such a competitor but she doesn't possess much in the way of grace. Speaking of which, Nancy may have danced better last night but I hate the way she treats that adorable Tristan and have since she started making rather nasty fun of his accent at the very beginning. I'm glad he seems to be handing it back to her more.

Gertie, Paul "PeeWee Herman" Reubens has been in the audience most of the season cheering David on.They cut to him every once in a while and he's been in one of the Tuesday night packages on David.

I love it that Ricki said coming in behind J.R. would be no shame, and that he zipped over and kissed her. 

My call for this week's departing star: Chaz and Hope on the block with Chaz leaving.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am fine with any of Chaz, David or Nancy leaving.
And poor Hope probably belongs in the group also, because I don't think any amount of her trying is going to work.  She is her own worst enemy, I think.  She looks like she just does not want to be girlie.
I think she might be afraid that if she learns how to be soft, she will forget how to be tough for soccer. (?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Somebody tell me why JR didn't get a 30 for that dance? Maybe because after Maks' comments, Len needed to assert his authority? I don't know, but JR definitely deserved all 10s. 

Ricki was also wonderful. I thought Len might have given her the 9 to put JR on top, but obviously not.

David got a little over enthusiastic, but he still doesn't deserve to be in the bottom. We'll see.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well J.R., Ricki and Nancy are safe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope and Chaz in the bottom and Chaz went home?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep.
Chaz may have been trying, but really was just being pushed around the stage.
Finally did some dance steps last night, but was not a real dance, IMHO.
Hope was awkward, but I believe she was dancing.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Is it just me, but does David seem to be on something? Or is he just weird? I like him, just can't quite make him out. Love the shots of his adorable daughter in the audience cheering him on.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I really thought Hope would be going home, but Chaz's days were numbered.

And @JFHilborne, David is weird.  He gets so excited about dancing that he can't contain himself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maks was on Good Morning America this morning. 
Read and make your own decision as to whether he helped himself. I'm sure there will be clips available eventually on the 'Net.

Maks on Good Morning America 10/26/2011:

*Robin Roberts*: aw, Maks, you have some 'splaining to do. Maks is joining us live...

And Maks, first of all congratulations. I know you were in jeopardy, you and Hope, but you made it through another round and you did say that you apologize for saying that it was your show, that you realize you were part of a team. Any other regrets, any second thoughts what you said to Len or anything else, Maks?

*Maks*: Not really.

*Robin*: No? No?

*Maks*: Not really. Robin, look the last time, I apologized I was to my grandma when she was dying of cancer, unfortunately, for everything I may have done wrong

I definitely have nothing to apologize for to Len, certainly not Carrie Ann, you know, so she can make all these faces all she wants. I love the show, I love the fans, I love every aspect of it and that was the whole idea behind what came out wrong in "my show."

I feel like it's, it's my family, it's my home, and we are being told many, many times over the course of off-season and also during the show, is that we are part of the cast and we are doing this stuff together. So, you know, as far as I understand it's us and it's the judges and it's the crew and it's everybody else and we're part of a big cast.

When I got on the show six years ago, I treated it as a dance competition, and everybody here tried really hard to change my mind and to say, "look Maks, it's a show and there are other elements to it like celebrity stories, like where they come from, what they bring to the cast and everything else. So, you know, I embraced it, but one thing i'm not going to embrace is pointed fingers and disrespectful remarks. So why is it that the judges is allowed to compare us to animals and say stuff that they think is funny when it's nothing constructive at all and we can't say that they're wrong..

*Robin*: Voice your opinion.

*Maks*: Basically.

*Robin*: I know that you have said... well first of all, what about the other dancers, what have they said to you since all this happened?

*Maks*: Lacey has been very supportive, you guys get to talk to them later.

*Robin*: Um-hum....

*Maks*: Tony is obviously one of my closest friends, he's my best friend, you know, Val...

And to be quite frank with you, I really don't care about anybody else's opinion. What I do know is that there were some others who voiced their opinion and took judges side. Like I said they are entitled to their own opinion.

*Robin*: Yeah, because Derek Hough, Derek Hough has been supportive of the judges and saying that that's what they are there to do, to judge like that but let me ask you

*Maks*: No, Derek Hough has been very supportive of his personal career on the show and when you say the judges have been generous, with all due respect, if I had had Nicole scherzinger followed by Jennifer Grey followed by Ricki Lake, I probably would not be upset with the judges either

You know, having said that, I think that looking back I had a long conversation with my dad and I don't regret anything and that's why I think I'm misunderstood a little bit in this situation. Everyone is waiting for me to bow my head, you know, take a knee and say i'm sorry and plead for forgiveness. I have nothing to apologize for. I'm in this business because I love it. I can't really lose with remarks like this or with that and people are looking...

You know I'm reading what's being said "oh how does he dare to speak like this?" Well, guys, it's really simple: 17 years ago I was given an opportunity to live in a country where I can actually exercise my freedom of speech.

*Robin*: And you're not afraid to do that.

*Maks*: See what people don't know is where i grew up it was impossible, so I'm a winner...

*Robin*: I understand...

*Maks*: As far as i'm concerned, there's nothing that can bring me down

*Robin*: You are extremely passionate, you are a teacher, you and your brother Val. I don't know how the judges are going to react to this when you're on the dance floor again with Hope but thank you, Maks, for always stepping up and being willing to share your view. We really really appreciate it

*Maks*: Always but really quick also, one thing. One thing i don't want to do is I don't want Hope to have any negative vibe out of this. She's truly our star and she's been doing an amazing job.

*Robin*: Thank you, Maks.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

One of his comments made me think... Has Derek ever had a "Hope?" I need to go back and look at past seasons.  One thing I do know is Maks is passionate about dancing and  I  wish the judges would return to actually giving constructive remarks about the actual dance instead of trying to be funny or intertaining. I miss the days wher they explained what elements were needed for the dance and what to work on. They assume that everyone watching is a ballroom dancer. My mom watched with me last week for the first time and thought the judges were rude and disrespectful because she thought the dance was great.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Maybe Maks didn't make his comments in the most diplomatic way, but as others Angela said, he's passionate about what he does, and, as a teacher, wants to see his students' efforts rewarded by at least SOME encouraging comments. As for Derek, I love to watch him dance and I think his choreography is fantastic, but I don't recall any partners of his who were like Hope. I hope all of the fences can be mended, and I'd be really disappointed if Maks were to leave the show after this season. Kirstie brought out the humanity and endearing side of Maks, and I've become a true fan of his.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All reality shows have their drama and Maks is ours on dwts. At least he's being honest and not saying stuff just for effect. At the same time, Len is always the voice of doom and that's his role on the show. When he reacts to the audience before they've even started to boo, you know a lot of it is scripted.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

All I got to say is that there is a lot of press about DWTS this week.
And all because a transgender child of a past-prime media star was finally cut.  With remarks no worse than were said to Kelly Osborne before she lost weight.  And because Maks spouted off.

Now the season was very ho-hum until then.  Even Cher's appearance did not create a big splash.

If you will recall, the script called for baiting the terrible mother of multiple births one season.
And the script called for critical opinions of Bristol (the Pistol nonetheless) and her highly political mother another season.
I would ask - would Chaz have lasted more than week 3 if not the child of Cher?
Would Bristol have lasted that long without being the child of Sarah?
This show is about entertainment and ratings.
Just like a roller derby.
And they are getting the publicity.
I just hope they don't create so much drama that they turn-off the audience.  Some of us are really interested in the dance.


Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> All I got to say is that there is a lot of press about DWTS this week.
> And all because a transgender child of a past-prime media star was finally cut. With remarks no worse than were said to Kelly Osborne before she lost weight. And because Maks spouted off.
> 
> Now the season was very ho-hum until then. Even Cher's appearance did not create a big splash.
> ...


Yes, and I'm one of them. That's why when I watch it on Hulu, I usually just watch the dance clips without the pre-package or the judging. But last night, I had to watch Kristen Chenowith. The first song was one she did on Glee and it was just as great <sigh>.

Now I have to watch the results show tonight so I can see the dance that Lacey choreo'd and catch KC again. The good part is, I can fast forward past the drek.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

P.S. And I guess part of the script this season is the see-saw battle between JR and Ricki. That kind of drama I don't mind. It makes me want to tune in every week to watch the competition.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I think that Maks clarified a few things on the morning show.  I totally support his point of view.  As to him calling it "my show".....it is like me saying "This is my school district.  What is said and reported about it is personal to me."  I am obviously not saying that I own the school district.  Hopefully, it will blow over.  I love Derek, but he has never been partnered with someone who struggled.  Is he just lucky?


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

My husband made an interesting observation. Hope Solo is a competition. As such she seems to try to compete with whomever she is with. Example- Mak brought those women in to help Hope be more sexy and she did well while they were there but as soon as she was with just Mak she went back to being more macho. The dame dynamic was in play while practicing for the group Dance.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> I think that Maks clarified a few things on the morning show. I totally support his point of view. As to him calling it "my show".....it is like me saying "This is my school district. What is said and reported about it is personal to me." I am obviously not saying that I own the school district. Hopefully, it will blow over. I love Derek, but he has never been partnered with someone who struggled. Is he just lucky?


I agree with you, and I know exactly what you mean about equating Maks' statement with your comparison to your school district. (I teach, too, and feel the same way.) He may



TessM said:


> My husband made an interesting observation. Hope Solo is a competition. As such she seems to try to compete with whomever she is with. Example- Mak brought those women in to help Hope be more sexy and she did well while they were there but as soon as she was with just Mak she went back to being more macho. The dame dynamic was in play while practicing for the group Dance.


How true, Tess. I thought the same thing.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

So...bad blood between Maks and Derek much? Wonder if it's Maks/Tony/Val vs Derek/Mark...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I liked the show.
J.R. and Karina and Ricki and Derek looked great.
Nancy and Hope were the week ones, IMO.
Rob is actually looking good.
And the "weirdness" of Halloween suited David.

Maks is not helping Hope.
When he left the training for the group dance, Hope did better.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I liked the show.
> J.R. and Karina and Ricki and Derek looked great.
> Nancy and Hope were the week ones, IMO.
> Rob is actually looking good.
> ...


Same here. I didn't see the group dances but I'll watch them tomorrow.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it's Nancy's time to go. But Hope is getting a  lot of attitude the past two weeks. I don't put ALL the blame on Maks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TessM said:


> I think it's Nancy's time to go. But Hope is getting a lot of attitude the past two weeks. I don't put ALL the blame on Maks.


Nancy was truly awful last night.

The judges certainly fawned all over Hope last night. I definitely didn't think it was her best dance of the season.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nancy was truly awful last night.


Yes.



> The judges certainly fawned all over Hope last night. I definitely didn't think it was her best dance of the season.


 Agree--I thought she got totally lost in the middle, she got a "deer in the headlights" look on her face for a while.

I guess I'm the only one who thought Rob & Kym's tango was horrible. I know the music was terrible to tango to, so I give them credit for that. But I think of tangos as smooth and sensual, one move sliding into the next, and that thing looked like my high school marching band moving through the steps.  My .02 worth.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I think Nancy will go.
But it could be Hope or Rob or David and that would be ok.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I think Nancy will go.
> But it could be Hope or Rob or David and that would be ok.


Who's your money on for the third spot in the finals?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

David.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Justin Beiber is not my favorite but I did enjoy seeing Boys-to-men tonight.
Loved the young ballet dancer who had been so ill. It was sweet and she WAS good.
Also enjoyed the singer when she was dancing.
And Derek and Chelsea were fabulous.

Oh yeah - Nancy and David are in the bottom.
Surprise?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, Justin Beiber is not my favorite but I did enjoy seeing Boys-to-men tonight.
> Loved the young ballet dancer who had been so ill. It was sweet and she WAS good.
> Also enjoyed the singer when she was dancing.
> And Derek and Chelsea were fabulous.
> ...


I believe that was Chelsie and Mark and later on, Alison and Derek. What a surprise to see Alison. I knew Chelsie and Mark had been rehearsing something because she tweeted about it.

As for the results, I'm not going to discuss it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie - thanks for correcting my error.
Yeah....Mark and Chelsea and Derek and Allison.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thought Rob & Kym's tango was horrible. I know the music was terrible to tango to, so I give them credit for that. But I think of tangos as smooth and sensual, one move sliding into the next, and that thing looked like my high school marching band moving through the steps.  My .02 worth.
> 
> Betsy


Haha, yes, he does stomp around rather than dance. He's not much fun to watch and I hate the camera panning to his family in the audience. Not a Kardashian fan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not really surprised.  I think Nancy's fan base saved her.  When I saw the two of them (Nancy & David) were at the bottom, her fan base was the first thing I thought of...  I wouldn't have been surprised either way.

The dancing was really good tonight, loved seeing Derek & Mark...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I thought based on talent that David would be in the last 3.
But I have also thought that the bottom 4 were interchangeable.
Don't like either  Rob or Nancy so that flavors my opinion.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I thought based on talent that David would be in the last 3.
> But I have also thought that the bottom 4 were interchangeable.
> Don't like either Rob or Nancy so that flavors my opinion.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I'm so happy that I can watch just the dance clips that I want to watch on Hulu Plus. I'm definitely not going to be watching the whole show.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, Nancy!  She thought their dance was good.  Yikes.....the worst dance in weeks.  What is going on here?  It was so obviously bad.  This show drives me nuts.....but.... .....I'm still watching.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Gah! Nancy should have gone home yesterday, not David.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think most of us agree.
But not enough of us voted, I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Found this pretty interesting.

So, in some wacky twist, all couples will be doing an instant Jive this week. I wish I knew why. I don’t think it truly benefits anyone other than JR – but it certainly is worse for Nancy and Hope. Theoretically. I think Ricki and JR will likely be fine – everything else is a toss up. 

Note: We don’t have any reason to believe that the Instant Jive is a “group” instant jive as Nancy said. She is the ONLY person saying that right now. Could be one, but we think not.

Rob/Cheryl - Quickstep (Song: Take on Me by Aha)

Nancy/Tristan - Tango (Song: The Naughty Lady of Shady Lane by The Ames Brothers)

Hope/Maks - Quickstep

JR/Karina - Slow Waltz

Ricki/Derek - Slow Waltz


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok the last 5.
Two dances.
Let the fun begin.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok Rob did pretty good with that first dance.
I didn't think he could improve this much.
Cheryl has always been a good teacher (looks good too).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Should have stayed at my Mom's to watch, but it was starting to rain and I had to dash home.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Hope also really looked good tonight.
And Derek continues to make Ricki look even better than she does for herself.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not only did JR dance "perfectly" but he is a class act.

And I think I know who is going home tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are her initials NG, Geoff?  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Not only did JR dance "perfectly" but he is a class act.
> 
> And I think I know who is going home tomorrow.


Tease ... Okay, spill it. Use spoiler tags is you have to, but don't leave me hanging ... pretty please.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy guessed it.
Nancy Grace just fell apart.

Rob and Hope improved - a lot.
Ricki faltered.
JR was great.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Betsy guessed it.
> Nancy Grace just fell apart.
> 
> Rob and Hope improved - a lot.
> ...


We can only hope.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

With this show's track record, I think we cannot expect the worst dancer to go home.  We shall see.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I hope that Nancy goes home, as well. Was a bit surprised when Len told her as much last night. I have never watched her show, but have caught snippets of it. I find her attitude to be demeaning to Tristan, and really don't care for her at all.  Maybe she's trying to be funny when she tells him that he should listen to HER, but I doubt it. I really disliked her attitude when she told him that she has a full time job and he doesn't. What an insult. Just my opinion, of course. Apparently, she has a lot of fans. 

I think the final two will be Ricki and J.R., and I have to admit that I think J.R. is an amazing man. Not only is he a very good dancer, but his work ethic, humility, and attitude in general are top-notch, in my opinion. Given what he's been through, I find him to be amazing.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am surprised that no one has posted about last weeks results.  I read this thread faithfully however, this past week was internet problem week and I hadn't had a chance to catch up with reading the forum.  I wasn't disappointed/surprised at all about who went home, IMHO it was way beyond time.  Now onto the final 4, I agree that the final two will probably be Rikki and J.R., I don't care who wins of these two, both are deserving I believe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I am surprised that no one has posted about last weeks results. I read this thread faithfully however, this past week was internet problem week and I hadn't had a chance to catch up with reading the forum. I wasn't disappointed/surprised at all about who went home, IMHO it was way beyond time. Now onto the final 4, I agree that the final two will probably be Rikki and J.R., I don't care who wins of these two, both are deserving I believe.


You didn't hear that huge sigh of relief that swept across the nation?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You didn't hear that huge sigh of relief that swept across the nation?


No kidding! That person could have gone home weeks ago without causing me any disappointment!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You didn't hear that huge sigh of relief that swept across the nation?


 LOL

I guess I was too focused on getting my internet back up and working. First my in-house WiFi went down and when I got that back up and working I then had to call my internet provider because my computer would not connect, only to find that they had just done an update to the system on Thursday (didn't notify me) and it would no longer service my modem and it needed to be replaced (didn't find this out until the service tech came to the house) I have to pay for this. Not too happy with Cox right now! 

Need the WiFi for the Kindle Fire coming this week!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> LOL
> 
> I guess I was too focused on getting my internet back up and working. First my in-house WiFi went down and when I got that back up and working I then had to call my internet provider because my computer would not connect, only to find that they had just done an update to the system on Thursday (didn't notify me) and it would no longer service my modem and it needed to be replaced (didn't find this out until the service tech came to the house) I have to pay for this. Not too happy with Cox right now!
> 
> Need the WiFi for the Kindle Fire coming this week!!


Don't you just love electronics?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

From Cheryl's blog:

_ Rob handles pressure really well. He's very good at keeping the mood light in and out of rehearsals, and that actually helps me focus and not get too stressed out.

We've worked hard and Rob has really improved each week, which is what the show is about. Everyone works so hard on this show, and if you've made it this far you deserve to be there.

Rob has surprised a lot of people that counted him out week one. He has been learning and growing as a dancer each and every week, and I think the audience really responds to that.

This week, we're doing the Argentine tango, samba and cha cha. Expect Rob to be better than you've ever seen him! _

It should be interesting this week. Hope was better last week than she's ever been and Ricki kind of stumbled with her jive. I think we're at that "anything can happen" stage.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well yeah.
If I were writing the script, I would lose Ricki tonight - just for the discussions it would generate.
I still think Ricki and J.R. should be in the final, but you never know.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Go, Rob & Cheryl !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The only dance I saw last night was Ricki's Samba. She didn't miss a step, but I thought she was stiff and nervous. Could be that injury is getting to her.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think it is time for Hope to go, she looks like she is stumbling all over the floor.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I never picked Rob to last this long.
I am always glad to see Cheryl stay as long as possible, just didn't think Rob had it in him to put out the effort.
With Ricki and J.R. having some injuries, it could be the "last man standing".
And yes, I think there is no hope for Hope.
I think that Maks has removed any chance she ever had.  Sometimes he pushes too hard.


Just sayin......


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I think Maks and Hope should have left at least two weeks ago.  I hope tonight is her night.

JR for the win if he can hold it together.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought that Carrie Ann was out of line.  No need to make a crack about Max's smile.  Very unprofessional.  I think for some reason she has not liked them from the beginning.  And, she is very free with her scores for the people she "likes".  That being said, I think that Hope is now the one who is the weakest dancer.  I feel badly for JR.  Injuries at this stage of the contest are fatal.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> I thought that Carrie Ann was out of line. No need to make a crack about Max's smile. Very unprofessional. I think for some reason she has not liked them from the beginning. And, she is very free with her scores for the people she "likes". That being said, I think that Hope is now the one who is the weakest dancer. I feel badly for JR. Injuries at this stage of the contest are fatal.


I agree about Carrie Ann. Maks didn't appear to be smirking or anything. He was just trying to stay out of trouble. I think Hope has improved a lot, and I love Maks, but the other three are a lot better than Hope. (I can't believe how good Rob is, but I'm hoping that JR and Ricki are in the finals. I'm also really pulling for J.R., as he is a fantastic dancer and appears to be a wonderful person. I think he's a true hero and inspiration to many, and he certainly makes me think twice about complaining about minor things.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys gotta see this. It gets really good after 1:42.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You guys gotta see this. It gets really good after 1:42.


What fun! I remember Ginger Rogers dancing with Fred Astaire when I was a little kid, so this was a lot of fun. Wish I could move like that! I'm stiff enough just getting out of a chair after I've sat for awhile.  Now I have something to aspire to. LOL.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, go Ginger.
Just like in the old days with Fred Astaire.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> What fun! I remember Ginger Rogers dancing with Fred Astaire when I was a little kid, so this was a lot of fun. Wish I could move like that! I'm stiff enough just getting out of a chair after I've sat for awhile.  Now I have something to aspire to. LOL.


I've developed this old person habit of saying "knees" every time I get up after sitting for a while. As Kurt Vonnegut said, be kind to your knees. You'll miss them when they're gone. I think I'm trying to call them back.

So, I want to know what kind of supplements Ginger has been taking. Some of those lifts were incredible. When GGS held her upside down, I thought ... STROKE!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've developed this old person habit of saying "knees" every time I get up after sitting for a while. As Kurt Vonnegut said, be kind to your knees. You'll miss them when they're gone. I think I'm trying to call them back.
> 
> So, I want to know what kind of supplements Ginger has been taking. Some of those lifts were incredible. When GGS held her upside down, I thought ... STROKE!


I thought "Stroke!" too, among other things.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just finished watching. Gee, did the judges want to make sure that Rob and not Hope was in the finals? His cha-cha was good, but I liked Ricki's better.

Rob has improved tremendously and does deserve to be in the finals. Hope just never broke out of her soccer kicks and had there been more talent, she would have been gone weeks ago. 

I hope JR can pull it together for the finals. The freestyle is usually the make or break point. 

Geoff, I agree. It could very well be last man standing. Should be an entertaining finale.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I've tried to watch the show a few times, but I just can't stand the judges. Please, please, can more mature people replace them? They've gone from being silly to pathetic, and vindictive.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I've tried to watch the show a few times, but I just can't stand the judges. Please, please, can more mature people replace them? They've gone from being silly to pathetic, and vindictive.


And when Maks called them on it, they turned on him. He said in his blog that if he's not back next season, it won't be by his choice. So, I guess they're talking about canning him.

I'll be taking my netbook over to Mom's on Monday night so I can watch the show live. Should be a good finale, but I think four dances are too much for them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm watching now. 

When I'm not just watching Derek dance, then I know that his partner is good.

Rob did a lovely job with the waltz.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gad, JR blew it. Can't believe it.

What a great freestyle Derek choreo'd and Ricki did a wonderful job.

Looking forward to Cheryl's freestyle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rob did great, but his freestyle wasn't nearly as complicated as Ricki's. Have to give him credit for that last spin. Spotting isn't easy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JR and Karina, best freestyle tonight. Great choreo and great dancing. They deserved all tens. WoW!!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> JR and Karina, best freestyle tonight. Great choreo and great dancing. They deserved all tens. WoW!!!


I agree, but is it just me, or does anyone want to give Karina a hamburger? She needs to eat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mamiller said:


> I agree, but is it just me, or does anyone want to give Karina a hamburger? She needs to eat.


She is very tiny. But you can give me a hamburger if you want. I'm kind of hungry.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> She is very tiny. But you can give me a hamburger if you want. I'm kind of hungry.


Hahaha. Here you go, my dear.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mamiller said:


> Hahaha. Here you go, my dear.


Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Karina has the most athletic body on the show......her six pack is better than the guys.
And she looks good.  And I say that even though I am a Cheryl fan.

As for the "stars", I think J.R. may still win this, with fan support.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Karina has the most athletic body on the show......her six pack is better than the guys.
> And she looks good. And I say that even though I am a Cheryl fan.
> 
> As for the "stars", I think J.R. may still win this, with fan support.


It's anybody's game at this point but I'm still hoping for a JR win.

The judges scored both Ricki and JR fairly, but I felt they overscored Rob in the freestyle. Yes, he did very well, but the level of difficulty just wasn't there. Those scores may keep him out of third place plus he has a very large following.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

All three of the finalists are good, but my heart belongs to J.R. He has been a true gentleman and an inspiration throughout the show (in my opinion). After all he's been through, he's very deserving (and is a good dancer).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> All three of the finalists are good, but my heart belongs to J.R. He has been a true gentleman and an inspiration throughout the show (in my opinion). After all he's been through, he's very deserving (and is a good dancer).


Agreed. And I think that kind of support is going to give JR first place with Rob second and Ricki third.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

That was the worst finals ever. I was completely underwhelmed. Though I was holding my breath for Karina...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so we are down to Rob and J.R.

Hmmmmm.

And is it me or have they changed the way the final is being done?
It seems that the winner will mostly be decided by the judges.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am a happy person.
J.R. won.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am a happy person.
> J.R. won.


Me, too, Geoff. All three finalists were very good, but J.R. won my heart from the beginning.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

All is right in the world. J.R. won.  Now we have to wait (six months?) until we get to do this again?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok so we are down to Rob and J.R.
> 
> Hmmmmm.
> 
> ...


No, they've done it this way in the past. And the votes do count because Rob got 113 judges' points to JR's 112. So it was very close.

I'm a happy camper, too. JR absolutely deserved to win. Although Rob improved greatly, JR was good from the beginning with only a couple of not so spectacular dances.

Ricki is good, too, but it seems as if she always messed up just a little bit and it was only her technical ability that saved her.

Can't wait to watch the show as soon as it's posted. Yes, I had to peek. Couldn't have stood the suspense.


----------

